# Kingston obedience



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Short clips from yesterday's obedience session.. It's amazing how intense he is at the start then several minutes in the sun has killed him. Still does what I ask of him but I'm forced to keep the sessions short so he doesn't develop bad habits.

A couple issues I see I need to work out - one is on the running portion of the heeling, he tends to venture several inches off my leg. Maybe I stepped on his paw or something a while ago and that may be the reason. Regardless, I have an idea or two on how to fix it but if anyone else has suggestions please feel free to share. Also need to get him straighter on his 'fronts' but not so worried about that.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73oNTNvDVuI

..


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Well done man I love his focus he is very tuned into you - you look like a great team.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Better the ever!
You have GOT to enter that dog in an AKC Rotty Specialty OB event just to show what a "real" Rotty can do.
Not that you should shove their noses in it of course. :twisted::twisted::wink: :-\"


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow, he looks SOOOO good! I agree with the poster who said you guys make a great team. 

With regards to the run, I only saw a little bit of running at the very end. It really wasn't all that bad at all. Is he used to the running pace? It could be that he's just not used to running with you, and you need to practice by going a few laps at time for him to get used to the pace & the movement. I've seen this really work for dogs, they get used to the rythm and become more comfortable and will stay closer as a result. What happens when you change your running pace, vary your speed? Does his position change? You can try doing some right pivots as you are running too, that may bring him in closer, but watch out and don't let him start moving too far in front in anticipation of right pivots. You could also try side steps as you're running.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Great work Dave! I have always loved his energy with you!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys.

Great advice, Susan. I especially like your ideas of side stepping or pivoting right while jogging. In the beginning he would also forge quite a bit when I'd start to run - I fixed that issue but as you saw, he usually still goes wide. Although he may not seem it compared to other Rotts you've seen, he can get somewhat lazy-looking during running at different paces so it may just be a matter of me making it more excited for him and not a chore. 

Someone suggested having a leash behind my back (in my right hand) to keep him close, but I don't want to try that with him since I'm pretty sure his opposition reflex may make him want to pull even further away. Pretty sure I can fix it over the next month or two though now that I'll make it a point to do so.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Dave Martin said:


> Short clips from yesterday's obedience session.. It's amazing how intense he is at the start then several minutes in the sun has killed him. Still does what I ask of him but I'm forced to keep the sessions short so he doesn't develop bad habits.
> 
> A couple issues I see I need to work out - one is on the running portion of the heeling, he tends to venture several inches off my leg. Maybe I stepped on his paw or something a while ago and that may be the reason. Regardless, I have an idea or two on how to fix it but if anyone else has suggestions please feel free to share. Also need to get him straighter on his 'fronts' but not so worried about that.
> 
> ...


Hey Dave

Can you run along that receiving dock/wall to keep him closer during the running heeling? If not maybe a fence would work?
For the straighter fronts try a PVC channel or even try sticking
one leg out to force him to come in straighter? I agree with getting him out in an AKC ob trial to show them what a REAL
Working Rottweiler looks like. Of course if the Rotty people react the same way to a tail as the Dobermann people do that makes it even more fun


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

A fence isn't a bad idea at all; I feel like it just kind of gets in the way when rewarding and I know I'd have to make a point to train with one quite a bit for it to have any lasting effect. It's probably just my stubborn mindset but I feel like I can address it faster and with more overall success if I teach him that running while heeling is just as 'exciting' as anything else.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

I'll have to look into the AKC Ob stuff, I haven't a clue what goes on at those trials..


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Dave Martin said:


> I'll have to look into the AKC Ob stuff, I haven't a clue what goes on at those trials..


Loud, noisy, crowded, often indoors, Always a small ring (40x40 aprox) and the judge tells you every move to make. 

Her ya go! You want the ob regulations.
http://www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/RO2999.pdf


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Dave Martin said:


> A fence isn't a bad idea at all; I feel like it just kind of gets in the way when rewarding and I know I'd have to make a point to train with one quite a bit for it to have any lasting effect. It's probably just my stubborn mindset but I feel like I can address it faster and with more overall success if I teach him that running while heeling is just as 'exciting' as anything else.



Hey Dave,


How's it going? As usual the two of you look gr8!!! OMG that is a handsome dog!!! Anyways, I was also going to suggest a fence for the heel while running. Be careful not to crowd the dog during this or you may make him forge. It usually works though. I was also going to suggest taking two cones or chairs or whatever is in your reach and place them just o/s your shoulders at the o/s of your pinky toes and call the dog to front starting w/ short distances first. Practice w/ those a few times w/ reward. You can even use two people I'm sure. That should help w/ positioning. After working it that way a few times (condition), try doing it w/o the obstacles and only rewarding the proper position. Good luck w/ training. I got my car back. I'll be back out to the training field this week I hope.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

The AKC things are jokes. I participated in a match (non-scored training with a judge basically) earlier this year with my Lab without ever having been to AKC obedience, or really having done obedience training for about a month. The judge was still going "wow" at everything even though it was what I considered atrocious. Like Dave said, judge tells you everything you do and asks your permission to start the exercises. I just stood around and watched a few other people and then went in with my dog. The hardest part was not rolling my eyes saying "Yes I'm ready" every two seconds at the start of each exercise. :lol:


Looks great. Keep up with the great work!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL sounds pretty interesting, Bob & Jackie, thanks for the info. I'm the curious type so I'll likely check out a competition sooner or later and see what it's like with my own eyes..

Thanks a lot for your input, Zakia. Definitely going to try a couple things this week and work off that. Not sure if we're going to be able to make it out this Sunday unfortunately but we're going to try our best. It's an all protection day so should be interesting.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks beautiful. You two look like you are having a great time. I wouldn't be too hard on yourself about it.

I would use what was said about a fence, then down to curbs or railroad ties, etc.. The other thing I would try, since you have great control of his back end on his left turns, is go into a left turn out of the fast pace exercise and see if that would bring his butt back tight. May cause you some contextual issues as you will never go into a left turn out of a fast pace. But it may cause his butt to swing back to the right, if he is anticipating a left turn.

I don't know whether I would do that or not, not knowing you and seeing you in person. I also think your ob looks better than mine, so hopefully that will put what I am saying in context.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Appreciate those tips, Dave. Hadn't thought of working down to curbs - I was considering finding some chicken wire, but that may just be perfect.. 

I've gone back to food for the time being just to fix this and I seem to be doing well so far (although I almost lost a finger earlier tonight). Again thanks for everyone's comments.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Dang, that's nice.


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

That looked very nice. Good job with that dog.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Dave Martin said:


> Appreciate those tips, Dave. Hadn't thought of working down to curbs - I was considering finding some chicken wire, but that may just be perfect..


Dave

Curbs work good for change of positions too with the dog either on the sidewalk and you in the street or visa versa. Chicken wire in the middle of the field is worth trying. I picked up some mesh driveway barriers from the Sportsman Guide on discount. They were supposed to be to prevent your kids toys from rolling into the street. Don't know how many they sold for that purpose, but they were perfect for setting up in the middle of any field you trained on to practice heeling. 
I cleaned out the Van a couple of months ago and left them out.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot Nicole and Charles. Thomas, going to try grabbing some this week. I'm looking forward to working with it.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Dave Martin said:


> Thanks a lot Nicole and Charles. Thomas, going to try grabbing some this week. I'm looking forward to working with it.


Hey Dave

Chicken wire is almost as versatile as duct tape 
Great for a heeling barrier. Making channels for send outs, retrieves (flat and jumps) fronts/recalls etc.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Cool stuff as always. I would try to remove the reward from hanging out in plain view, some dogs have tendency to "crowd" when reward is out of sight, might be the ticket for the fast pace issue. He is perfect at regular pace, zero crowding (just a lil bit on fast pace will make it super overall if you want the extra point). If it were me, I would keep it the way it is, would not want to introduce a bigger issue for the 1 point. How is tracking?


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Faisal Khan said:


> Cool stuff as always. I would try to remove the reward from hanging out in plain view, some dogs have tendency to "crowd" when reward is out of sight, might be the ticket for the fast pace issue. He is perfect at regular pace, zero crowding (just a lil bit on fast pace will make it super overall if you want the extra point). If it were me, I would keep it the way it is, would not want to introduce a bigger issue for the 1 point. How is tracking?


Thanks for your input, Faisal. I agree with you that when the reward is hidden most dogs get tighter, and this is definitely true with King.

I should have been more clear in my post. In a 'normal' trial-like situation, with a reward in my right pocket or no reward at all, his heeling and change of pace exercises have been great. This is only an issue that surfaces when I have a reward in his sight. I believe when I can get him solid staying in correct position regardless of any outside factor (like a reward in sight), I'll be confident that he really understands the command and has real control. I wouldn't sweat it if I thought correcting it may spark another issue but I want the full points.

I'm happy with his tracking, especially if it were in ideal conditions, but that's what I'll be focusing on the most between now and trial time. He's intense and indications have always been solid but his 'corner' percentage isn't as high as I'd like it.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice overall picture. I liek the relationship that you guys have. On his recalls he sits crooked. You want to work on that. 

On your change of pace to fast he heels too far away from your left leg. You need to teach him the close command so that you can teach him to correct himselg via your verbal command.

I did not see a clear slow in your change of pace...not sure if that was on purpose. However, if not make sure you pay attention to your chance pace...normal, fast, slow, normal. 

I really am becoming a fan of this dog...nice job!


----------



## Holden Sawyer (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow I really llike this guy! Very cool team! Oh by all means check out the AKC OB. If you can find someone who has done it before it is helpful, just run you through the scenario a couple of times so you and the dog know what to expect. I think it would be most apppropriate if you parcipated while wearing "rottweilers are a docked breed" T-shirt. :-\" 

I wish I had some thoughts with the speed change with the heeling, but I haven't started that yet.


----------

